# New Comer



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

My family of watches just got one new comer which I had to share. Plenty of watches come and go past my hands but this one is special (althou I might flip it before the week is over  ). Any info on it would be welcomed, I didn't take the case back off yet but I think I will rather soon, I have to know what movement this beauty has inside since it sounds like a orchestra in a good sense  Amazing piece and in wonderful condition. Oh there are no scratches, just dirt and fingerprints on the crystal. Pretty excellent condition and I think this model came out in mid 60s. So well preserved.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

All I know (which is very little) is their logo (5 balls) represents the ball-bearings they used with the rotor.

Cheers pjh


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

lovely.nice and simple dial that just tells the time.

what more do you want? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

diddy said:


> lovely.nice and simple dial that just tells the time.
> 
> what more do you want? :thumbsup:


Nothing, that's exactly what watches are supposed to do!  Oh the mark on the left side ain't a blemish but a glare. It's in fabulous condition and keeps time to +6s/day at least for the last 48hours.

Only one small complaint, since the crown is hidden it's hellishly difficult to set the time since it doesn't come that much away from the case when pulled. But with that time keeping thankfully I don't have to reset it too often. And it's automatic but not sure of caliber, might be cal. 1412U but I'm not sure since I haven't had the heart to open the case back yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

New pic with a real strap and not a piece of sh*t it came with (who on earth would want to have a flimsy 0,5Â£ strap on a watch?) Sorry about the dust!


----------

